# Anyone having a hard time trying to get the vaccine?



## Colleen (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm just curious if other places are having a difficult time getting the vaccine and if your area does have it available, are you having a hard time getting scheduled?

In our small town here in AZ it's not available for the 1B group yet. My husband falls in the 75+ group and this morning I checked the newspaper to see if there were any updates. Our fairgrounds has been cleared for a vaccine area but there are no vaccines available here except for the healthcare workers, police, firefighters, etc., which I understand. However, the newspaper gave links to 3 other places to get registered if you're in the 1B group, which would be my husband, but when I got on those links, it was only accepting applications for workers. It's so confusing. I can see why people are angry and not going to get them. Our governor has done NOTHING from the very beginning and he doesn't intend to do anything to make it work so people can get vaccinated. 

I know there is probably a lack of help to do this and I know people have to be trained because it isn't just drawing a certain amount out of the vial and sticking it in your arm. It has to be thawed and then diluted and measured properly and given within a certain amount of time. It's a lengthy process. I get it. What I don't get is.....wouldn't you think that a small town like ours with about 30,000 people should be able to get things more organized??

I'm just frustrated. Thanks for letting me blow off a little steam.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2021)

Everytime the vaccine is available here, the registration process "crashes" and then, POOF! all the appointments are gone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2021)

It will be a while where I live.

They are still working on last responders, nursing home residents, healthcare workers, etc...

The next group, called 1B, includes people 75 years and older and front-line essential workers, including first responders, teachers, corrections officers, and grocery store workers.

My state does have a website where you can signup to be notified when people in your specific group become eligible for the vaccine.

IMO the vaccination process will continue into late summer just in time to head into the normal fall flu vaccination season.

I think that it will be at least New Year's Eve. 2021 before we can toss our masks.

But who knows, I read today about a new third strain of the virus.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2021)

Down here, in Florida, where everyone’s over 90, (sarcastic), the slots fill up so fast, I have no idea when or where we will be able to get ours. 83 and 81, both with breathing problems and there is no place close by to go to for shots.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 8, 2021)

Over here Vaccination is continuing apace in England and Scotland.
Not so in Wales but I can’t say why because it would be politics.But the chances of Wales returning to normal this year are remote.
Unlike the rest of the mainland.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 8, 2021)

I am 78 and the procedure for getting this shot in South Carolina is an unclear mess.


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

We have to wait till March over here.
Not sure if pharmacies will be able to give you the vaccine or not, it sure would help if they could.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 8, 2021)

Is the East Coast getting it first?  I'm in no particular rush but I asked the Doctor and "I don't know"  I asked the hospital and was told, "I don't know.  I heard Walgrens would have it and called them to ask.  "Maybe sometime next Spring or Summer."


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Is the East Coast getting it first?  I'm in no particular rush but I asked the Doctor and "I don't know"  I asked the hospital and was told, "I don't know.  I heard Walgrens would have it and called them to ask.  "Maybe sometime next Spring or Summer."


@Gaer. I get emails from CVS and Walgreens all the time saying they will distribute the vaccine when it's available. But they just say they will keep people updated and they've been doing this for months. Eventually I would guess, they will distribute the vaccine. But you can't pin them down to a specific date or even season.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 9, 2021)

There is not even a hint of when we will get the vaccine, probably not till next summer if not longer.  I am 74 with several serious pre-existing conditions so I’m not relying on getting it at all.  Instead, as I’ve said, I have gone to both a mask and a face shield and getting on with my life.


----------



## old medic (Jan 9, 2021)

Turned it down 3 times so far


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2021)

On a phone appt. with my doctor yesterday, I asked her when she thought the vaccine would be available to seniors in my age bracket. Her response was that she knows nothing more than anyone else. Of course, health workers and those in senior's homes are being vaccinated, but, as for the rest of us .. we just have to wait.


----------



## doat (Jan 9, 2021)

Corruption and incompetence are not limited to the Federal Government it goes all the way down to the local levels. Just remember that old cliché, “I’m from the Government and I’m here to help.” Just something else they can mess up.


----------



## Chrise (Jan 9, 2021)

*Here in the Bay Area the same as the response in the rest of the country, 

We are all on our own it seems...*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 10, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I'm just curious if other places are having a difficult time getting the vaccine and if your area does have it available, are you having a hard time getting scheduled?
> 
> In our small town here in AZ it's not available for the 1B group yet. My husband falls in the 75+ group and this morning I checked the newspaper to see if there were any updates. Our fairgrounds has been cleared for a vaccine area but there are no vaccines available here except for the healthcare workers, police, firefighters, etc., which I understand. However, the newspaper gave links to 3 other places to get registered if you're in the 1B group, which would be my husband, but when I got on those links, it was only accepting applications for workers. It's so confusing. I can see why people are angry and not going to get them. Our governor has done NOTHING from the very beginning and he doesn't intend to do anything to make it work so people can get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


A lot of it is gonna depend on how many doses they get at one time. For example our first round was only 1000 doses. Then they had to make sure the other shipment would arrive on time for our second. If you're registering for an appt online with 30,000 other folks at the same time the system may not be able to handle it. Try to be patient and just keep trying ok?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 10, 2021)

I am not trying, I am just waiting till they call my name and my turn comes.  Been waiting 74 years to answer God’s call to judgement, doubt I’ll have to wait that long for the vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

It's not available to Group B in Maryland yet. I think only medical workers and first responders have been able to get it. However, our governor is trying to get it to "older people" within the next few weeks. I hope, anyway. I would be the first in line!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

I just had my first dose of the vaccine.  We get the next one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2021)

My state just announced the opening of group 1B.  The person making the announcement said it could take up to 4 months to vaccinate everyone in that population.  I'm not sure if the time estimate is for the entire population of group 1B or if it has been reduced to account for an estimated number of people who may not be interested.

I understand that they are attempting to make the distribution fair among all of the states but I'm wondering if it would make more sense to do blitz vaccinations in the current hotspots to help control the spread of the virus and ease overcrowding in hospitals.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2021)

I sent a letter to our governor, Ron DeSantis, this morning asking him why can’t we get our shots here in Palm Bay. By the time they announce shots are available, the slots are full and we can’t get online to sign up. I’ll know doubt get my answer in 2025...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Utah is now vaccinating teachers next.  I assume teachers are more important than grandpa and grandma.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Utah is now vaccinating teachers next.  I assume teachers are more important than grandpa and grandm


Same here Aneeda, but also includes 80 or above.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> It's not available to Group B in Maryland yet. I think only medical workers and first responders have been able to get it. However, our governor is trying to get it to "older people" within the next few weeks. I hope, anyway. I would be the first in line!


Not available to group 1B here yet either.  We have an online registration system for the vaccine, and it works just fine so far.  I registered myself and my sister and got back ID numbers for both of us.


----------



## charry (Jan 11, 2021)

I think mid Feb over here Uk, the over 80s first, then the prisoners can you believe 
Disgraceful !’!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

charry said:


> I think mid Feb over here Uk, the over 80s first, then the prisoners can you believe
> Disgraceful !’!


I am questioning and have a lot of why them questions as well.  Why vaccinate an 80 year old with Alzheimer’s before a functioning disabled person?  Why vaccinate people who live in nursing homes before the elderly who have not been vaccinated if the nursing home staff has been vaccinated?

Why vaccinate the over 75 healthy no pre existing population before the older pre existing population or the disabled population or the children at risk population and on and on.  When do we vaccinate the people in mental health hospitals?  

I wear my mask, I now also wear a face shield, I try to social distance, which is the hardest to do, and I wash my hands.  I wash everything that comes into my house from the stores.  I am careful.  But, since the vaccine is only helpful to not getting the virus or aids you in being less sick if you do get the virus; I will just wait my turn.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

The vaccine is supposed to be available in to the people of Utah when more vaccine is received and starting after all the elite—all health care workers, then teachers, essential government t
 workers (governor etc as well, I bet) are vaccinated.  It is supposed to start in February.


----------



## charry (Jan 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am questioning and have a lot of why them questions as well.  Why vaccinate an 80 year old with Alzheimer’s before a functioning disabled person?  Why vaccinate people who live in nursing homes before the elderly who have not been vaccinated if the nursing home staff has been vaccinated?
> 
> Why vaccinate the over 75 healthy no pre existing population before the older pre existing population or the disabled population or the children at risk population and on and on.  When do we vaccinate the people in mental health hospitals?
> 
> I wear my mask, I now also wear a face shield, I try to social distance, which is the hardest to do, and I wash my hands.  I wash everything that comes into my house from the stores.  I am careful.  But, since the vaccine is only helpful to not getting the virus or aids you in being less sick if you do get the virus; I will just wait my turn.


I’m told Aneeda , that the reason they are vaccinating the elderly and dementia elderly , because  it’s such an awful death from the covid, trouble breathing , painful etc etc.....that it is not a nice way to end ones life.....!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2021)

They keep us in the dark down here. Kinda like raising mushrooms. Keep them in the dark and cover them with sh—.(fertilizer)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

charry said:


> I’m told Aneeda , that the reason they are vaccinating the elderly and dementia elderly , because  it’s such an awful death from the covid, trouble breathing , painful etc etc.....that it is not a nice way to end ones life.....!!


I am not saying not to vaccinate them.  And it’s not a nice way to die for anyone.  I am 74 so I am elderly.  I feel elderly.  But I would rather my in their 30s year old disabled sons be vaccinated first.

They are vaccinating the dementia patients cause they can’t keep the masks on them.  How easy do “they” think it is for a mentally retarded person to understand they have to wear a mask.  It took a couple of months for my DS son to understand he was not being punished since he was not allowed to go anywhere.  @charry IMO, the priorities are wrong.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2021)

Combine the shocking number of people refusing to get the vaccine with the very confusing data on who is qualified to get it and you wind up with 70% of the vaccines stuck in warehouses and the vaccines that have expired. The 70% number was on the news this morning when they brought up the latest surge is due strictly to the New Years travelers and partiers. Now Biden is going to change the distribution strategy so hopefully that will be the right decision. I get the feeling this is going to be a bigger quagmire than anyone anticipated. I made a call to one facility and got a recording they are only giving it to healthcare  and essential workers. That is fine but in Texas that is not the plan. People over 65 with qualifying health issues are supposed to be along side healthcare/essential workers.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just got an email my son with DS and the organization he is with are going to get the vaccine sometime over the next three month at Walgreens.  Husband went to sign permission forms.  Not wild about the Walgreens location, , you get the shot, you go home, if you have a reaction you call the paramedics.

The paper asks if you have a seizure disorder.  Hmm, wonder if you can not get it if you have seizures.  My other disabled son has seizures.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Just got an email my son with DS and the organization he is with are going to get the vaccine sometime over the next three month at Walgreens.  Husband went to sign permission forms.  Not wild about the Walgreens location, , you get the shot, you go home, if you have a reaction you call the paramedics.
> 
> The paper asks if you have a seizure disorder.  Hmm, wonder if you can not get it if you have seizures.  My other disabled son has seizures.


Ask his Dr. And I would drive immediately to a hospital after his shot, wait 30 minutes in parking lot in case he has an allergic reaction. Not go home and call for help, thats wasting precious time if does have a reaction.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Ask his Dr. And I would drive immediately to a hospital after his shot, wait 30 minutes in parking lot in case he has an allergic reaction. Not go home and call for help, thats wasting precious time if does have a reaction.


The group home takes them.  There are four of them, but I agree with you.  When we get the exact date I will ask them what they plan.


----------



## charry (Jan 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not saying not to vaccinate them.  And it’s not a nice way to die for anyone.  I am 74 so I am elderly.  I feel elderly.  But I would rather my in their 30s year old disabled sons be vaccinated first.
> 
> They are vaccinating the dementia patients cause they can’t keep the masks on them.  How easy do “they” think it is for a mentally retarded person to understand they have to wear a mask.  It took a couple of months for my DS son to understand he was not being punished since he was not allowed to go anywhere.  @charry IMO, the priorities are wrong.




I truly understand ....I’m not sure anyone knows what they are doing....
My husband can’t be left, and severely handicapped from his stroke, 
But since the start of the virus, I’ve had no help or offer of help, whereas I would of thought he would be under the vulnerable section....
I’ve had to go to the shops, (no online  available) and queued up for medications  ( can’t deliver to me ) I’m disgusted with it all.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2021)

I received an email this morning that the local PriceChopper grocery chain is taking reservations for the Moderna vaccine.

A local drugstore chain, Kinney Drugs, is also beginning to offer the Moderna vaccine for in-store vaccinations.

This is an encouraging sign for me that the vaccine will be available locally without having to go into an endless line for hours or sitting in a parking lot. 

At this point, the reservations are only available to people in group 1B over 75, etc...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2021)

We can start making reservations tomorrow for the vaccine to be given in February or March same for our sons.  I have a feeling it will take days to get through to make the appointment so probably get it in March.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 12, 2021)

Supposedly we will be able to start making online reservations tomorrow, but this is South Carolina and I am not willing to put money on things going smoothly.

In theory it looks OK, but hell is always in the details.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We can start making reservations tomorrow for the vaccine to be given in February or March same for our sons.  I have a feeling it will take days to get through to make the appointment so probably get it in March.



I'm glad our reservation system is online.  I had no trouble getting on, and I know it went through because I got back ID #s for me and my sister.  The ID #s don't have anything to do with your place in line, they're just for reference and for getting back into your profile if you need to.  The initial profile thing asked for your name, age, occupation, pre-existing conditions, so I guess that is to sort us into categories. 

They are sending out updates, which are basically "just wait," but at least they verify that we are in the pile.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I'm glad our reservation system is online.  I had no trouble getting on, and I know it went through because I got back ID #s for me and my sister.  The ID #s don't have anything to do with your place in line, they're just for reference and for getting back into your profile if you need to.  The initial profile thing asked for your name, age, occupation, pre-existing conditions, so I guess that is to sort us into categories.
> 
> They are sending out updates, which are basically "just wait," but at least they verify that we are in the pile.


It’s not on line we have to call, it will take forever , so old school


----------

